# LONDON | 225 Marsh Wall | 181m | 55 fl | U/C



## Mr Cladding (Aug 17, 2014)

225 Marsh Wall
*Isle of Dogs
E14*

*Official website:* http://225marshwall.co.uk/


*Development Facts*

*Site:* Innovation Centre, 225 Marsh Wall, London E14

*Developer:* Cubitt Property Holdings

*Architect:* Make Architects

*Floors:* approx. 60

*Height:* approx. 185m (190m AOD)


*Residential Units*

*Total:* 425

*Private:* 342

*Intermediate:* 32

*Affordable rent:* 51


*Floorspace*

*Total:* 47,000m²

*Residential:* 43,300m²

*Flexible community:* 300m²

*Nursery and/or flexible office/community:* 475m²

from this weeks public consultation 



Core Rising said:


>


-


----------



## Mr Cladding (Aug 17, 2014)

Scheme has been submitted for approval 



SE9 said:


> 225 Marsh Wall
> *Isle of Dogs
> E14*
> 
> ...


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

I too would make the renders looking from the north 
Nice design though.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Pretty decent design.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

fait enough. A good addition for this neighborhood.


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

Now approved with some new renderings



SE9 said:


>


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

It is now under construction:

P1060825 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060826 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Should be moved to under construction section.

BTW, how one becomes moderator?


----------

